
Ask HN: What tech stack can be used for building chatbot framework like api.ai? - worldexplorer
a basic version of api.ai
======
vorpalhex
Any tech stack will work. That being said, I'd optimize for something that has
enough power for NLP, but still makes it easy to work with sometimes
unreliable chat services. Javascript and Python are both common options, Go
and Elixir would be newer more experimental choices.

There is nothing about a chatbot like framework that precludes any given
technology.

------
tzm
[https://github.com/BotCube/awesome-bots#nlp-tools-engines-
sd...](https://github.com/BotCube/awesome-bots#nlp-tools-engines-sdks-
frameworks)

Superscript: [https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/superscript-
ce40e9720bef](https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/superscript-ce40e9720bef)

------
wtd
There are quite a few good options out there. I've used two and they were both
good. If you want to use the same bot for multiple platforms (Facebook, Slack,
embedding on a page), I suggest Microsoft's Botbuilder Framework. The only
caveat is that the ability to connect to multiple platforms requires you
connect to Microsoft's (free) bot framework service.

The Bot Framework SDK comes in several flavors and is fairly robust:
[https://dev.botframework.com/](https://dev.botframework.com/)

Sample code: [https://github.com/Microsoft/BotBuilder-
Samples](https://github.com/Microsoft/BotBuilder-Samples)

------
leoharsha2
You can use any stack you want. But people mostly prefer node because of
api.ai's documentation in node and online help from forum,stackoverflow
questions of api.ai using node.js

------
thorin
Meteor.js would probably be the easiest start.

------
gii2
Microsoft BOT Framework (dev.botframework.com) \+ LUIS - Language
Understanding Intelligent Service - (luis.ai)

